
Handling key events in React - ayrtonbe
https://github.com/ayrton/react-key-handler
======
ayrtonbe
Created this component during the product hunt hackathon, because I felt this
was very tedious to keep re-implementing. Originally our in-house solution
included the flux pattern and thought this was simply too difficult for the
problem. The library comes in 2 flavors, a component and two different
decorators. Feel free to ask questions.

------
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

